# Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope  Alpha 5 released



## Sathish (Feb 28, 2009)

ubuntu 9.04 released.. no major updates / modifications. 
whats new:
>Fade effect in Gnome
>New notification system
> Open office 3.0.1
>Kernel 2.6.28.7
> some new notifications 

*news.softpedia.com/images/news2/Ubuntu-9-04-Alpha-5-Screenshot-Tour-20.jpg

more screenshots : *news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-04-Alpha-5-Screenshot-Tour-105539.shtml


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2009)

looks cool...am set for upgrade this April


----------



## Sathish (Feb 28, 2009)

i think it dont have any major changes, 
is it necessary to upgrade to 9.04.?


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2009)

Well i will from 8.04 to 9.04, it has ext4 support, tabbed nautilus, latest apps...thats enough for me to upgrade.


----------



## nsalgaocar (Feb 28, 2009)

There isnt much for an upgrade. I think ill stick to intreprid ibex untill the koala is out


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 1, 2009)

It has Openoffice 3.0.1


----------



## talktorishav (Mar 1, 2009)

well the new kernel and ext4 support has made me to use it since Alpha 3.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 2, 2009)

is there any real-time benefit to the end-user using of ext4 file system instead ext3.. ?
i dont know much about ext4 file system..


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2009)

^^
*www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=1


----------



## talktorishav (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes many differences.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Features
*kernelnewbies.org/Ext4


----------



## nsalgaocar (Mar 3, 2009)

ok then... guess theres no harm in an early upgrade


----------

